# Pontiac Museum is a Go, But Not in Michigan



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Oklahoma car collector Tim Dye is well known in the enthusiast community for his stable of Pontiacs. Now, he's decided to open a museum dedicated to the now defunct marque, in the town of Pontiac, Illinois, through which passes a stretch of the historic ‘Mother Road,' Route 66.

The museum will be located in downtown Pontiac, IL in the town square on North Mill Street. Dye will be loaning some of the cars from his own collection, while others are likely to come from other collections or individual enthusiasts. At present the Museum is slated to open by July 21st this year.

Given all that General Motors has been through lately and the way in which Pontiac was unceremoniously dumped, it's nice to see some enthusiasts looking to preserve the legacy of this once popular and exciting vehicle brand, even if many brand nuts believe the rightful home should be in Pontiac, Michigan. However, given the recent economic crisis and the fact that Pontiac, Michigan is struggling financially and couldn't fund such a project anyway, one museum dedicated to the brand, even if it is in Illinois, is better than none at all.

More: *Pontiac Museum is a Go, But Not in Michigan* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

That's pretty cool, like it said, MI would be a bad place to start it.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## GTOCHAMP (Nov 29, 2009)

Old gto is one ugly car


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gtochamp said:


> old gto is one ugly car


uh? Ugly?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTOCHAMP said:


> Old gto is one ugly car


If there wasn't an "old" GTO, there never would have been a "new" GTO.....


----------



## GTOCHAMP (Nov 29, 2009)

oh yes there would LS! and LS2 motors you can find in camaro corvette even
in suburban it a V8 gm motor not onlu gto motor and body its HOLDEN it may be
something else GTO is only sign on trunk i cold be done in many ways on my door says MGF BY holden dont get me wrong but GTO is nice car new gto not that old GTO IS UGLY .


----------



## GTOCHAMP (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok as far this PONTIAC MUSEM waste of money .


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, as far as posts 7 and 8, waste of keystrokes...


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

GTOCHAMP- you need a visit from some All Americans. Seems like there is one on this page! Are you the kind of guy who shows up at the MCL or Elks lodge and starts to burn a flag in the parking lot during cocktail hour too? Holy smokes!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOCHAMP said:


> Ok as far this PONTIAC MUSEM waste of money .


You have no idea. Totally clueless.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

GTOCHAMP said:


> oh yes there would LS! and LS2 motors you can find in camaro corvette even
> in suburban it a V8 gm motor not onlu gto motor and body its HOLDEN it may be
> something else GTO is only sign on trunk i cold be done in many ways on my door says MGF BY holden dont get me wrong but GTO is nice car new gto not that old GTO IS UGLY .





GTOCHAMP said:


> Ok as far this PONTIAC MUSEM waste of money .


Gives me a headache trying to interpret this! Have you not quite mastered the english language yet or are you playing with the computer while drinking?



GTOCHAMP said:


> Old gto is one ugly car


So what 1968-1972 body style do you like? Camaro, Chevelle, or Mustang?

The look of a 1970 GTO front end in the rear view mirror coming up on you is a beautiful sight!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

GTOCHAMP said:


> Old gto is one ugly car


Maybe you should should change your name to HoldenChamp and post on their forum, some peoples taste is all in their mouth.....


----------

